# Giaccherini "Ho chiesto a Bonucci di tirare al posto mio"



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini intervistato nel post partita "Non me la sentivo, ho chiesto a Bonucci di tirare al posto mio. Avrei dovuto tirarlo io".
Bonucci risponde "Mi Allenerò per un anno, ai Mondiali non voglio sbagliare".

due creti..


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2013)

beh se non se la sentiva non gliene farei una colpa


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bonucci risponde "Mi Allenerò per un anno, ai Mondiali non voglio sbagliare".



E chi ti ha detto che ai Mondiali giochi?


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E chi ti ha detto che ai Mondiali giochi?


Mi sorprenderei se non giocasse, anche perchè in mezzo alla mediocrità tra i centrali che abbiamo in Italia, Bonucci è tra i meno peggio, anche per merito di Conte cosa da sottolineare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fatto sta che io non darei colpe a bonucci. Mi rammarico più che altro per il fatto che abbiamo sprecato tantissime opportunità, potrei dire una s tronzata colossale, ma è più facile battere la spagna ai regolamentari che ai rigori (ieri abbiamo beffato 6 volte di fila Casillas, che è un grande para rigori è stata la spagna troppo forte in quel caso).


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Te possimo Giaccherini  peccato.


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mi sorprenderei se non giocasse, anche perchè in mezzo alla mediocrità tra i centrali che abbiamo in Italia, Bonucci è tra i meno peggio, anche per merito di Conte cosa da sottolineare.



Chiellini + Ogbonna (che diventando gobbo, da settembre sarà titolare inamovibile)


----------



## BB7 (28 Giugno 2013)

Niente di speciale questi sono i classici discorsi col senno di poi... qualcuno il rigore lo doveva sbagliare funziona cosi.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini è un buonissimo giocatore, ma ha la testa da mediocre.
Se te la fai sotto significa che non sei da Nazionale.

Bonucci ha sbagliato ma ha accettato la responsabilità: per cui BRAVO!
Sempre meglio avere il coraggio di tirare e sbagliare, che farsela sotto...


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh se non se la sentiva non gliene farei una colpa



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Ha fatto bene Giaccherinho a non tirare se non se la sentiva.


----------



## jaws (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giaccherini è un buonissimo giocatore, ma ha la testa da mediocre.
> Se te la fai sotto significa che non sei da Nazionale.
> 
> Bonucci ha sbagliato ma ha accettato la responsabilità: per cui BRAVO!
> Sempre meglio avere il coraggio di tirare e sbagliare, che farsela sotto...



Giocatori molto più forti e famosi di Giaccherini non hanno voluto tirare rigori in passato


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Apprezzo le parole di giaccherini, non molti l'avrebbero detto. Però è normale, non è facile prendersi simili responsabilità. Ovviamente non condanno manco Bonucci, se penso che i rigori li sbagliava anche Maradona.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

ma dai su ragazzi questo è il risultato dal clima da caserma della giuve....

visto che sto bonucci è il titolarissimo e lui no ha dovuto difenderlo 

robe da pazzi


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo le parole di giaccherini, non molti l'avrebbero detto. Però è normale, non è facile prendersi simili responsabilità. Ovviamente non condanno manco Bonucci, se penso che i rigori li sbagliava anche Maradona.


Infatti nel 94 avremmo dovuto lapidare Baggio e Baresi che, insomma, un tantinello meglio di Bonucci saranno stati?


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> beh se non se la sentiva non gliene farei una colpa


Concordo.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo le parole di giaccherini, non molti l'avrebbero detto. Però è normale, non è facile prendersi simili responsabilità. Ovviamente non condanno manco Bonucci, se penso che i rigori li sbagliava anche Maradona.



D'accordo.
Purtroppo si è capito subito che Bonucci lo avrebbe sbagliato da come lo ha preparato.
Vabbé, capita a tutti, non ne farei una colpa, neanche a Giaccherini che non se l'è sentita.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2013)

Come ho detto prima, è stata la spagna troppo forte, non ne sbagliavano uno e noi siamo stati bravi a seguirla fino al settimo, ma già in principio sapevo che ai rigori era eliminazione sicura.


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo le parole di giaccherini, non molti l'avrebbero detto. Però è normale, non è facile prendersi simili responsabilità. Ovviamente non condanno manco Bonucci, se penso che i rigori li sbagliava anche Maradona.



Ma i difensori non dovrebbero tirare, a parte Oddo che aveva la "vedenza".


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giaccherini è un buonissimo giocatore, ma ha la testa da mediocre.
> Se te la fai sotto significa che non sei da Nazionale.
> 
> Bonucci ha sbagliato ma ha accettato la responsabilità: per cui BRAVO!
> Sempre meglio avere il coraggio di tirare e sbagliare, che farsela sotto...



A me Giaccherini non fa impazzire,ma il tuo giudizio è troppo severo,uno come PAULO ROBERTO FALCAO non si sentì di tirare un rigore (finale col Liverpool)...voglio vedere se gli dai del mediocre


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (28 Giugno 2013)

Anche se ha sbagliato onore a Bonucci, apprezzo molto di più uno che tira e sbaglia piuttosto di uno che si tira indietro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Giugno 2013)

Io son dell'idea che è intelligente rendersi conto di non riuscire a batterlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

è un discorso che ci sta nei primi 5 tiri, a oltranza stringi le chiappe e tiri


----------



## Brontolo (29 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma dai su ragazzi questo è il risultato dal clima da caserma della giuve....
> 
> visto che sto bonucci è il titolarissimo e lui no ha dovuto difenderlo
> 
> robe da pazzi



ma cosa hai bevuto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Giaccherini intervistato nel post partita "Non me la sentivo, ho chiesto a Bonucci di tirare al posto mio. Avrei dovuto tirarlo io".
> Bonucci risponde "Mi Allenerò per un anno, ai Mondiali non voglio sbagliare".
> 
> *due creti..*




why?


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ma cosa hai bevuto?



solo acqua visto che sono uno sportivo....

comunque si dai sto qui ha voluto difendere il suo amico scarsone....


----------



## Brontolo (29 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> solo acqua visto che sono uno sportivo....
> 
> comunque si dai sto qui ha voluto difendere il suo amico scarsone....



voglio anche io quell'acqua


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> voglio anche io quell'acqua



dai su era per dire che mi sembra un po' esagerato che dopo due ore che il suo amichetto ha fatto un errore lui subito gli abbia parato la reputazione!!

comunque tanto avremmo perso visto che sia giaccherini che chiellini coi rigori non è che siano molto abituati (a calciarli)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> why?



giusto, 3 cretin..ci metto pure Barzagli perchè con la Juve è un mostro e con l'Italia fa ride


----------

